

The 21st Century Video Platform Apple Should Build - jrecursive
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/7ef8670fe325

======
josh2600
I don't see it. Sure Apple could do it, but usurping all of the companies that
are filling its pockets right now with media payments would not necessarily be
the best course of action.

I don't know how a company like Apple could do this and not piss off their
media partners. "Don't worry ESPN! We don't need you for our new content
streaming appliance, but we'll still sell your content on our other App
store!". Somehow I don't think Apple is quite ready to open the floodgates on
something like this.

Apple is either going to do an Apple TV with all of their content in tow or
not at all.

------
czottmann
Yes, please.

But after reading that rather interesting profile of Samsung earlier
today[^1], I wouldn't be terribly surprised to see Samsung enter the ring
before Apple did. Copy the best ideas from the PS3/PS4, copy the best from the
upcoming Xbone, try not to give in to feature creep[^2] this time, and they
might have a shot.

Just saying.

[^1]: <http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/01/how-samsung-got-big/>

[^2]: Feature creep tends to kill its hosts.

------
edgrimley
I think most people overcomplicate what the next Apple TV should be and we
confuse the service model with the device.

Just open up the current Apple TV to developers. iPad didn't have many
purpose-built applications before it launched, and now most major
broadcasters, cable networks target the platform. Open it and they will come.

Oh yes, and spend as much of that cash that you need to to get the NFL Sunday
Ticket away from DirecTV. ([http://www.adweek.com/news/television/directv-may-
punt-away-...](http://www.adweek.com/news/television/directv-may-punt-away-
sunday-ticket-rights-147820))

~~~
throwaway420
If Apple spends the cash for NFL rights, I would hope that they can find a way
to add playoff games, show preseason and Thursday/Friday/Saturday/Monday
games, and eliminate all blackouts.

I don't care if the price goes up somewhat to compensate, but its absolutely
aggravating when you're paying real money for this and you get a crappy
product. There's no worse feeling than curling up to watch a game and finding
out its blacked out.

------
fsiefken
yes, apple should embrace distributed live streaming and make it really easy
and google glasses or apple glasses should support it. These guys are doing it
right now: <http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/bittorrent-live.html> It
has been on the drawing board for years, we are still hosting websites on
single servers... slowly moving to 'clouds' (owned by single companies).. but
we should really be moving to media swarms.

------
terrycb
Not knocking this article at all, but my minor gripe is with the title.

The original "Modest Proposal" was a satirical article suggesting the Irish
eat their children. If this essay is actually following that style, then it's
far too subtle for my radar.

~~~
mhallville
I plead guilty to being too clever by half. Playing off the Swift original,
but using the word "modest" quite literally, not with irony. This is a modest
proposal for an Apple TV...

~~~
scott_s
But... there's no word play, there. You're just using the actual meaning. I
was confused by the title, because I started the essay expecting satire, and
then I had to context switch when I realized there was none.

